# MEGA PEACE FEST CAR SHOW @ COMPTON COLLEGE



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

streetstyle c.c. will be there 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

looks like a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A BIG ASS HOP AGAIN LIKE LAST YEAR?


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 28 2006, 08:20 AM~6262716
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A BIG ASS HOP AGAIN LIKE LAST YEAR?
> *


YES THER WILL BE. IT WILL BE A 250 CASH PRIZE FOR FIRST

AND I THINK I HAVE BEEN AROUND LONG ENOUGH TO AWARD SOMEONE KING OF THE STREETS HOP. IT WILL BE A CROWN AND A KINGS STAF. LIKE A TRUE KKING WOULD HAVE." KING OF THE STRETS" IS WHAT THE HOP IS TITLED. I WILL HAVE ALL THE INFO TONITE OF THE CATAGORYS AND PRIZES. THE ENTRY FEES AND THE WHOLE NINE. WE ALSO TOOK OUT AN INSURANCE POLICY. JUS TO LET YOU KNOW THIS AINT KNOW BOOTLEG SHOW. IT'S OFFICIAL


----------



## BiGAl (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds good! Keep us all posted with the 411


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt for more info on classes


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any rules or classes yet?


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 2 2006, 07:43 PM~6292317
> *any rules or classes yet?
> *


PERTY MUCH ANYTHING GOES JUST THEY HAVE DIFRERENT CLASESS CATAGORIES LAST YEAR THEY HAD SINGLE /DOULES/ RATICAL AND SUPER RATICALS


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Oct 3 2006, 08:24 AM~6295380
> *PERTY MUCH ANYTHING GOES JUST THEY HAVE DIFRERENT CLASESS CATAGORIES  LAST YEAR THEY HAD SINGLE /DOULES/ RATICAL AND SUPER RATICALS
> *


COOL, WILL BE THERE WITH MY 64, HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE...


----------



## BiGAl (Jul 20, 2005)

Did they have a variety of 30's, 40's, 50' as well? 
Anyone have pictures from last years event?


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiGAl+Oct 3 2006, 12:55 PM~6297117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SUP "LIFE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiGAl (Jul 20, 2005)

Any more 411 on this show


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

i comming into town that weekend from the mid west whats up with the show what is admission
]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

we will try to make it.


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/2639/ca...wmyspaceyr2.jpg


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

what time does the show start?


----------



## Fired Up Records (Oct 25, 2005)

The Show Will Start at 10 am but load in will start at 5am with cut off at 10 am.

Tierra And Rolls Royce Will BE Performing Live with Special Guest Signing with Ice T for his new album and energy drink.

as you can tell it's going to be a sell out show so we advise you to arrive early.

for more info or vendor in email us at
[email protected]


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Woooooooow, looks like a great event.......you should have some cars from San Diego participating as well hopefully since I posted your flier up at a few of our local hydraulic shops !!!!

I was lucky enough to meet Ice-T once before and he is one of the coolest,down-to-earth,multi-talented celebrities I have ever met !!!

GOOD LUCK !!!!

MS

PS

I believe you meant to say that "roll-in" time is from 5-10am....................not "load-in"-


----------



## Fired Up Records (Oct 25, 2005)

These are the pre registration forms for peace fest concert and car show. you must be registered to win $5,000.00 dollar prize package or enter hop contest for money prizes and title. pre registration cut off is 11/13/06 show only has 750 car spots which are running out fast. so register early and check it out from inside the show and not outside looking to get in.
for more info contact fired up records at (310)632-5674 or [email protected]


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

A WELL PUT TOGETHER SHOW


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

damn cant wait


----------



## Fired Up Records (Oct 25, 2005)

Count Down To Southern Californias Largest Concert And Lowrider Car Show.

You Asked For It Now It's Here Something For The Whole Family To Enjoy.
Car Show, Concert, Carnival, And Firework Show all in one. It's Never Been Done Before. All That and A Chance To Win Your Own Clean Lowrider and it won't hurt your pockets can you believe that. were doing it big for you so come and enjoy the mega Peace Fest.
Pre Registration Strongly Urged Show Is Filling Fast.
Prize will be given to Car Club With The Most Registrations.
Who Will Win The Chapionship Hop Belt and cash prize which can be from 250 to 1,000.00 dollors or even more it's a suprise so dont miss this one it's going to be a shocker
















For More Information Or Vendor Information Contact Fired Up At (310)632-5674 or [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Sep 28 2006, 10:32 AM~6263691
> *YES THER WILL BE. IT WILL BE A 250 CASH PRIZE FOR FIRST
> 
> AND I THINK I HAVE BEEN AROUND LONG ENOUGH TO AWARD SOMEONE KING OF THE STREETS HOP. IT WILL BE A CROWN AND A KINGS STAF. LIKE A TRUE KKING WOULD HAVE." KING OF THE STRETS" IS WHAT THE HOP IS TITLED. I WILL HAVE ALL THE INFO TONITE OF THE CATAGORYS AND PRIZES. THE ENTRY FEES AND THE WHOLE NINE. WE ALSO TOOK OUT AN INSURANCE POLICY. JUS TO LET YOU KNOW THIS AINT KNOW BOOTLEG SHOW. IT'S OFFICIAL
> *


what is the lockup height for double pump class?


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

LOOKING FOWARD TO THIS SHOW ONLY 6 MORE DAYS........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

see you there


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

so there is no 80 class looks like or wagon class


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 3 2006, 08:30 AM~6295414
> *COOL, WILL BE THERE WITH MY 64, HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE...
> *


WAY TO GO JIMMY REPRESENTING THE BAY AREA. :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 12 2006, 06:39 PM~6554418
> *what is the lockup height for double pump class?
> *



WHEN WE SEE THE CAR ON THE DAY OF THE SHOW , WE CAN TELL YOU WHAT CLASS YOULL BE IN DEPENDING ON THE MODIFICATIONS DONE TO YOUR CAR......


----------



## BiGAl (Jul 20, 2005)

We are bringing about 15 bombs, but we did not pre-register. Will we be allowed to enter the show? 
Also will you have vendors selling food/drinks that day?


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiGAl_@Nov 14 2006, 08:48 AM~6564877
> *We are bringing about 15 bombs, but we did not pre-register.  Will we be allowed to enter the show?
> Also will you have vendors selling food/drinks that day?
> *


YES THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS THERE....

THE PRE REGISTRATION CLOSED YESTERDAY..BUT WE ARE OPENNG GATES AT 5 AM...WE ARE SURE HAPPY TO HEAR WE GOT SOME BOMBS COMING.......


----------



## BiGAl (Jul 20, 2005)

WIth the gates opening at 5 a.m., will you allow us "non pre-registered" cars to arrive around 8 a.m.? We are rolling together to be able to park together.


----------



## BORDER PATROL (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiGAl_@Nov 14 2006, 11:02 AM~6565842
> *WIth the gates opening at 5 a.m., will you allow us "non pre-registered" cars to arrive around 8 a.m.? We are rolling together to be able to park together.
> *


entry closes at 10


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Sep 27 2006, 10:04 AM~6255420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

[email protected] i got to go :biggrin: im late!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any pics yet


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

PICS!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

just got back a fe minutes ago, a great turnout

alot of firme cars soem that where their where
certified gangsta
the patterned red big body rag
v max green 63

and a shit load of more nice rides.
the hopp was huge, their was plenty of vendors, got a autographed cd from DOLL E GIRL,MISTER ONE.

live performances,carnival rides ,food and a great turn out.

much props to these guys for puttin on a great show.

seems like every year it gets bigger and bigger.

keep up the good work.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

great turn out  how fucken hot was it though sheeeit i was fucken roasting


----------



## alert62 (Oct 11, 2006)

POST UP PICTURES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bartman (Oct 15, 2006)

that was the worst show i been to in my life i got first place but weres my trophie? my other members that placed are asking the same question? for us to get up at 3 00 am to come to your show and stay tell 8 00pm couse you dont know what happen to the trophies thanks for nothing!! i wont make the same mistake by going to anything with your name on it!!! peace!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@Nov 20 2006, 05:31 PM~6606395
> *that was the worst show i been to in my life i got first place but weres my trophie? my other members that placed are asking the same question? for us to get up at 3 00 am to come to your show and stay tell 8 00pm couse you dont know what happen to the trophies thanks for nothing!!  i wont make the same mistake by going to anything with your name on it!!! peace!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I was thinking of staying a lil longer to wait for the judging to see were my wifes car would place, but it was hot as hell, my son was hot and knocked out, i was getting a headache with the guy continuasly playing music from his expedition. I left at 4 and the judges still hadn't come by. I know my wifes altima had a good chance against the other euros....but after seeing what you wrote, i'm glad i didn't wait, i would have been really pissed.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 20 2006, 09:59 PM~6607763
> *I was thinking of staying a lil longer to wait for the judging to see were my wifes car would place, but it was hot as hell, my son was hot and knocked out, i was getting a headache with the guy continuasly playing music from his expedition. I left at 4 and the judges still hadn't come by. I know my wifes altima had a good chance against the other euros....but after seeing what you wrote, i'm glad i didn't wait, i would have been really pissed.
> *


 uffin: imagine bro.you would have gotten trophie jacked like bart.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@Nov 20 2006, 05:31 PM~6606395
> *that was the worst show i been to in my life i got first place but weres my trophie? my other members that placed are asking the same question? for us to get up at 3 00 am to come to your show and stay tell 8 00pm couse you dont know what happen to the trophies thanks for nothing!!  i wont make the same mistake by going to anything with your name on it!!! peace!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I AGREE WITH 110% WORST SHOW EVER .


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 21 2006, 10:39 AM~6610384
> *I AGREE WITH 110% WORST SHOW EVER .
> *


I ALSO AGREE, GETTING UP AT 4:00 AM AND STAY IN THE HOT SUN WAS IT WORTH IT >>>>NO.....MY HUSBAND TOKE MY SON WITH SOME OF THE BIKE CLUB MEMBERS AND THEY SAID THERE WAS A BIG TURN OUT OF BIKE'S BUT WHAT ONLY 2 TROPHYS BUT I GUESS THAT'S THE WAY YOU LEARN AND NEVER AGIN WITH THOSE PROMOTERS? :thumbsdown:


----------



## NONSENCE-RIDER (Mar 3, 2006)

i want a refund in full!!! im going to call fired up records and explain to them why im fired up!!! i mean they put me on the grass,
the didnt judge me, when i asked if some could get too my car the really didnt care, my teammate got knocked down from 1st to 3rd in the single gate lux hop, and the show really made no sence to me. i think the layitlow.com family should demand a refund of some sort for the problems we wenr through. but all in all next year you can count me out.


----------



## raiderray (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree it was horrible I was jus there as a spectator but $15 to get in more like $5 when was the concert with rose royce n tierra where was the low- low they were supposed to raffle cuz i didn't get no raffle ticket with my entry next years show --naw I'm cool with that , oh yeah and the cars on the grass were all seperated wtf was that about-later


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NONSENCE-RIDER_@Nov 21 2006, 11:19 AM~6611310
> *i want a refund in full!!! im going to call fired up records and explain to them why im fired up!!! i mean they put me on the grass,
> the didnt judge me, when i asked if some could get too my car the really didnt care, my teammate got knocked down from 1st to 3rd in the single gate lux hop, and the show really made no sence to me. i think the layitlow.com family should demand a refund of some sort for the problems we wenr through. but all in all next year you can count me out.
> *


amen 7 1/2 hour drive they should pay us for comeing


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

from what i read and seen, it seems like these promoters are only in it for the money.

throwin peoples breakfast out during a car search with out even askin,was pretty fucked up.
what if that was all you brough and had money for?
it would of left your ass starvin the rest of day.
great way to show apreciation to the cars that came out.

i noticed alot of cars where also cramed in together,couldn't see how people could even get out of their cars.the prices on the drinks where redictuless,3 bucks a bottles water and 7 a smoothy.
and the vendors where scattered here and their, you think they would of put the food booths n a separate spot for convience.

this would be the last time i support this event.i found it very disorganised and teh staff was rude.

i guess i should of known from the comments i got that these lame fucks couldn't organise a show if their life counted on it.

heres last years coments from the show.............

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=213613&st=20


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

We made the drive from sacramento. We left at 8 saturday night and got to Compton at 330. we were in the parking lot of the show with our cars and they told us to move to the side street and wait. that was 430. then at 515 they woke us up to tell us nothing really. we signed a sheet with a description of the car and license plate etc. We moved in at 545 and set up. The show was cool. I didn't know anything about the judging because they didnt give us a form to put in the car for the judges. Did they give any trophies? I had a good time and I will make the drive from Sac again to the next show. Props to everyone that we got to see


----------



## NONSENCE-RIDER (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Nov 21 2006, 01:51 PM~6612386
> *We made the drive from sacramento.  We left at 8 saturday night and got to Compton at 330.  we were in the parking lot of the show with our cars and they told us to move to the side street and wait.  that was 430.  then at 515 they woke us up to tell us nothing really.  we signed a sheet with a description of the car and license plate etc.  We moved in at 545 and set up.  The show was cool.  I didn't know anything about the judging because they didnt give us a form to put in the car for the judges.  Did they give any trophies?  I had a good time and I will make the drive from Sac again to the next show.  Props to everyone that we got to see
> *



yo what up man im that guy that talked to you about the rear strokes right before you took off. man your caddy is clean! well untel then bro i'll keep youposted on my build up with my 84 coupe. latz :biggrin:


----------



## Fired Up Records (Oct 25, 2005)

On Behalf of Fired Up Records we do apologize to everyone for the mix up with the judging we are the promoters of the event which we do look for judges to get involved from the outside. I am new to the community of lowriding and i saw it as a good way to bring everyone together as a family and show the positive side of lowriding. I did make a mistake in the judging area and as the owner i will stand up to my mistake and back up what was promised in no way am i trying to defraud or take anything away from those involved but their were issues with the printing of trophies and certificates that prevented us from getting them to you because you deserve the best not something with mistakes on them. as for as the people getting in after cut off time we tried to accomodate them due to the long distance of travel and time waiting in line but we still had to cut off about 300 plus cars because we were just overwhelmed this problem will be corrected and we will be better prepared for next year we are still learning and growing by making things better. this is our show which includes you because you participated with us this show was about unity and having a great time and we met that goal. we do invite anyone who will like to be a judge at next years event to step up and we will have you involved so their won't be another mistake if possible because no one is perfect even though we would like to think so. we are all qucik to point fingers but i will be the first to apologize and abmit to my mistake. anyone missing a trophy or anything promised to them if it is legit contact us and you will get it. we still have un claimed 1st place trophies. we want to keep everyone happy so they can continue to enjoy themselves. at no point did we intentially try to harm or defraud anyone and i stand by my word S. Mohamed Owner Of Fired Up Records And Entertainment. our goal is family unity first now i ask you was that met. the rest can be fixed which we are in the process of doing now. fill free to contact us at any time for any reason if we are not in leave a message and we will get back to you. we do need judges for next years show if you would like to get involved and you think you can make it better let us know. everyone who won a prize received it and we will make sure everyone else will receive their trophies and certificates.
Bowtie was our best of show winner and Mr. Dolemite won the lowrider along with the winners of the hop categories.

Fired Up Records And Entertainment
(310)632-5674
Action Team For Creating Safer Communities Through Youth Activities And Community Participation
[email protected]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fired Up Records_@Nov 21 2006, 04:09 PM~6612514
> *On Behalf of Fired Up Records we do apologize to everyone for the mix up with the judging we are the promoters of the event which we do look for judges to get involved from the outside. I am new to the community of lowriding and i saw it as a good way to bring everyone together as a family and show the positive side of lowriding. I did make a mistake in the judging area and as the owner i will stand up to my mistake and back up what was promised in no way am i trying to defraud or take anything away from those involved but their were issues with the printing of trophies and certificates that prevented us from getting them to you because you deserve the best not something with mistakes on them. as for as the people getting in after cut off time we tried to accomodate them due to the long distance of travel and time waiting in line but we still had to cut off about 300 plus cars because we were just overwhelmed this problem will be corrected and we will be better prepared for next year we are still learning and growing by making things better. this is our show which includes you because you participated with us this show was about unity and having a great time and we met that goal. we do invite anyone who will like to be a judge at next years event to step up and we will have you involved so their won't be another mistake if possible because no one is perfect even though we would like to think so. we are all qucik to point fingers but i will be the first to apologize and abmit to my mistake. anyone missing a trophy or anything promised to them if it is legit contact us and you will get it. we still have un claimed 1st place trophies. we want to keep everyone happy so they can continue to enjoy themselves. at no point did we intentially try to harm or defraud anyone and i stand by my word S. Mohamed Owner Of Fired Up Records And Entertainment. our goal is family unity first now i ask you was that met. the rest can be fixed which we are in the process of doing now. fill free to contact us at any time for any reason if we are not in leave a message and we will get back to you. we do need judges for next years show if you would like to get involved and you think you can make it better let us know. everyone who won a prize received it and we will make sure everyone else will receive their trophies and certificates.
> Bowtie was our best of show winner and Mr. Dolemite won the lowrider along with the winners of the hop categories.
> 
> ...


.
MAJESTICS BROUGHT 16 CARS TO SUPPORT YOUR EVENT WE DID NOT RECIEVE NO JUDGE CARDS WE HAD 3 FIRTS PLACE WINNERS WE WAITED AROUND FOR 2 HOURS NO TROPHYS NO MONEY WAS GIVEN TO US AND I GOT TO SAY THAT IS SOME BULLSHIT ALL WE GOT WAS THE RUN AROUND NO ONE WANTED TO TALK TO US AND WAS TOLD TO LEAVE SO DONT LOOK FOR MAJESTICS TO SUPPORT YOUR SHOW NEXT YEAR AND I`M SURE ALOT OF CLUBS FEEL THE SAME WAY


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 21 2006, 10:58 PM~6612834
> *.
> MAJESTICS BROUGHT  16 CARS  TO SUPPORT  YOUR EVENT  WE  DID  NOT RECIEVE  NO JUDGE CARDS  WE HAD  3  FIRTS  PLACE  WINNERS  WE WAITED AROUND FOR  2 HOURS  NO TROPHYS  NO MONEY  WAS  GIVEN  TO US AND  I GOT  TO SAY  THAT IS SOME  BULLSHIT  ALL WE GOT WAS  THE RUN AROUND  NO  ONE WANTED  TO TALK TO  US  AND WAS TOLD TO  LEAVE  SO  DONT LOOK FOR  MAJESTICS  TO SUPPORT  YOUR SHOW  NEXT  YEAR  AND  I`M SURE  ALOT  OF  CLUBS FEEL  THE SAME WAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 21 2006, 05:58 PM~6612834
> *.
> MAJESTICS BROUGHT  16 CARS  TO SUPPORT  YOUR EVENT  WE  DID  NOT RECIEVE  NO JUDGE CARDS  WE HAD  3  FIRTS  PLACE  WINNERS  WE WAITED AROUND FOR  2 HOURS  NO TROPHYS  NO MONEY  WAS  GIVEN  TO US AND  I GOT  TO SAY  THAT IS SOME  BULLSHIT  ALL WE GOT WAS  THE RUN AROUND  NO  ONE WANTED  TO TALK TO  US  AND WAS TOLD TO  LEAVE  SO  DONT LOOK FOR  MAJESTICS  TO SUPPORT  YOUR SHOW  NEXT  YEAR  AND  I`M SURE  ALOT  OF  CLUBS FEEL  THE SAME WAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 21 2006, 03:58 PM~6612834
> *.
> MAJESTICS BROUGHT  16 CARS  TO SUPPORT  YOUR EVENT  WE  DID  NOT RECIEVE  NO JUDGE CARDS  WE HAD  3  FIRTS  PLACE  WINNERS  WE WAITED AROUND FOR  2 HOURS  NO TROPHYS  NO MONEY  WAS  GIVEN  TO US AND  I GOT  TO SAY  THAT IS SOME  BULLSHIT  ALL WE GOT WAS  THE RUN AROUND  NO  ONE WANTED  TO TALK TO  US  AND WAS TOLD TO  LEAVE  SO  DONT LOOK FOR  MAJESTICS  TO SUPPORT  YOUR SHOW  NEXT  YEAR  AND  I`M SURE  ALOT  OF  CLUBS FEEL  THE SAME WAY
> *


thats fucked up :angry:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

was a good show which in time will be better


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bartman_@Nov 21 2006, 05:04 PM~6613211
> *give us our money back :angry:
> *



YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN . I WILL NEVER AGAIN SUPPORT 
ANYTHING YOU GUY'S HAVE , & IF YOUR WONDERING WHY 
HERE ARE MY REASONS 

1 = YOUR SO CALLED SECURITY SNATCHING MC DONALDS BREAKFAST BAGS
OUT OF LITTLE KIDS HANDS & TOSSING THEM OUT WHILE SEARCHING CAR'S .

2 = LACK OF ROOM & SPACE FOR OUR CAR'S . WE COULD NOT EVEN OPEN 
OUR DOORS CAUSE YOU HAD US SO CLOSE TO EACH OTHER . PEOPLE HAD 
TO WALK DOWN THE ISLE IN SINGLE FILE & SOME PEOPLE'S CAR'S GOT 
SCRATCHED .

3 = YOU HAD PEOPLE WHO WERE ENTERED IN THE SHOW JUDGEING THERE 
OWN CAR'S .

4 = YOUR TEAM DID NOT ANNOUNCE HALF OF THE CATEGORY'S WHEN NAMEING
THE WINNERS .

5 = THE SO CALLED PROBLEM WITH THE TROPHIE'S

6 = LACK OF RESPECT FROM YOUR SO CALLED STAFF FOR ALL OF US RYDERS .
US RYDERS & OUR CAR'S MAKE THE MOTHER FUCKING SHOW NOT YOUR 
SO CALLED STAFF .

7 = YOUR POOR MANAGMENT SKILLZ IN HAVEING A SHOW WHEN YOU 
ARE NOT 110% PREPAIRED FOR IT & YOUR LACK OF KNOWLEDGE . 
YOU CAN ONLY BLAME YOURSELF !!!!!

8 = CHARGEING FOR KIDZ 5 & UP , EVEN LRM DON'T DO THAT SHIT . & 
ALSO CHANGING THE ENTREE FEE FOR CARS @ THE GATE WHEN THE 
FLYER SAID $25

& MOST IMPORTANT NEXT TIME THINK ABOUT US THE RYDERS & CAR 
OWNERS SHOW US SOME RESPECT & GIVE US MORE ROOM TO PROPERLY 
PARK & SHOW OUR CAR'S .

* STOP TRYING TO CRAM IN AS MANNY CARS AS POSSIBLE 
JUST TO MAKE YOUR POCKET FAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fired Up Records_@Nov 21 2006, 03:09 PM~6612514
> *On Behalf of Fired Up Records we do apologize to everyone for the mix up with the judging we are the promoters of the event which we do look for judges to get involved from the outside. I am new to the community of lowriding and i saw it as a good way to bring everyone together as a family and show the positive side of lowriding. I did make a mistake in the judging area and as the owner i will stand up to my mistake and back up what was promised in no way am i trying to defraud or take anything away from those involved but their were issues with the printing of trophies and certificates that prevented us from getting them to you because you deserve the best not something with mistakes on them. as for as the people getting in after cut off time we tried to accomodate them due to the long distance of travel and time waiting in line but we still had to cut off about 300 plus cars because we were just overwhelmed this problem will be corrected and we will be better prepared for next year we are still learning and growing by making things better. this is our show which includes you because you participated with us this show was about unity and having a great time and we met that goal. we do invite anyone who will like to be a judge at next years event to step up and we will have you involved so their won't be another mistake if possible because no one is perfect even though we would like to think so. we are all qucik to point fingers but i will be the first to apologize and abmit to my mistake. anyone missing a trophy or anything promised to them if it is legit contact us and you will get it. we still have un claimed 1st place trophies. we want to keep everyone happy so they can continue to enjoy themselves. at no point did we intentially try to harm or defraud anyone and i stand by my word S. Mohamed Owner Of Fired Up Records And Entertainment. our goal is family unity first now i ask you was that met. the rest can be fixed which we are in the process of doing now. fill free to contact us at any time for any reason if we are not in leave a message and we will get back to you. we do need judges for next years show if you would like to get involved and you think you can make it better let us know. everyone who won a prize received it and we will make sure everyone else will receive their trophies and certificates.
> Bowtie was our best of show winner and Mr. Dolemite won the lowrider along with the winners of the hop categories.
> 
> ...


THIS SHOW WAS GARBAGE AND I WANT MY MONEY BACK THE SHOW WAS NOT ORGANIZED NOR WERE THE JUDGES FAIR. I'M COOL YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT GETTING ANY MORE MAJESTICS MONEY BECAUSE SPEAKING FOR THE S.F.V. CHAPTER WE WITHDRAW OUR SUPPORT!!! SO MOVIN ON YOUR LOSS!!!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

i didnt get to go but the homies said that there drinks and food was gettin thrown away and the price of water inside was like 3 bucks, they said never again to this one


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

NO JUSTICE NO PEACE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 22 2006, 01:33 AM~6615780
> *NO JUSTICE NO PEACE :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE I DIDNT GET TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2006, 10:33 PM~6615780
> *NO JUSTICE NO PEACE :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 21 2006, 02:58 PM~6612834
> *.
> MAJESTICS BROUGHT  16 CARS  TO SUPPORT  YOUR EVENT  WE  DID  NOT RECIEVE  NO JUDGE CARDS  WE HAD  3  FIRTS  PLACE  WINNERS   WE WAITED AROUND FOR  2 HOURS  NO TROPHYS  NO MONEY  WAS  GIVEN  TO US AND  I GOT  TO SAY  THAT IS SOME  BULLSHIT  ALL WE GOT WAS  THE RUN AROUND  NO  ONE WANTED  TO TALK TO  US  AND WAS TOLD TO  LEAVE  SO  DONT LOOK FOR  MAJESTICS  TO SUPPORT  YOUR SHOW  NEXT  YEAR  AND   I`M SURE  ALOT  OF  CLUBS FEEL  THE SAME WAY
> *


AND THEM BURRITOS WAS EXPENSIVE ASS FUCK... WITH ALMOST NO MEAT IN THEM..> BUT SMILEY HAD FUN GIVING OUT HIS EBT NUMBER...hahahaha



MY LITTLE BRO's MONTE CARLO DIDNT GET JUDGED EITHER DUE TO ME NOT PUTTING HIS LAST NAME ON THE CARD??? WTF


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLA_@Nov 21 2006, 11:23 PM~6615710
> *i didnt get to go but the homies said that there drinks and food was gettin thrown away and the price of water inside was like 3 bucks, they said never again to this one
> *


if it wasnt for that homie in that blue astro van selling water outside for $1 alot of people would have gone bankrupt


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

IM NOT FROM FIRED UP RECORDS .....AS OF YOU WHO KNOW ME FROM THE STREETS... IM FROM "COMPTON FA LIFE"

SO STOP SENDIN ME MESSAGES BOUT THE SHOW...

I HAD NO DEALINGS WITH THE ORGANIZING THE EVENT , NO DEALINGS WITH THE FINANCES , AND NO DEALINGS WITH SHIT BUT DOIN ME @ MY BLU LEAF BOOTH......

AS FOR THAT FOOD THING I FEEL THE SAME WAY......
THAT SHIT WAS NOT RIGHT.............



BUT ON THE GOOD SIDE AT LEAST WE PROVED COMPTON CITY HALL THAT THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY CAN DO THINGS WITH OUT VIOLENCE....

IF THE JUDGING WAS BETTER AND THE CARS DID NOT GET LOCKED OUT SHIT WOULDA BEEN OFF THE HOOK......

BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR " COMPTON FA LIFE T.V." IN 2007

PREVIEW OF "COMPTON FA LIFE T.V. HERE TOMORROW
COMPTON FA LIFE T.V.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 21 2006, 11:36 PM~6615799
> *WHAT UP HOMIE I DIDNT GET TO SEE YOU THERE
> *


I SAW YOU WALKING AROUND WITH OSCAR,,,,BUT IT WAS SO CRAMMED UP IN THERE ,I COULDNT GET TO YOU,,,,,,,,,,,ME AND A FEW HOMIES PACKED OUR SHIT AND LEFT,,,,IT WAS TO FUCKEN HOT :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

they also said a car was raffled... did anyone even see the car?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 22 2006, 12:11 AM~6615637
> *YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN . I WILL NEVER AGAIN SUPPORT
> ANYTHING YOU GUY'S HAVE , & IF YOUR WONDERING WHY
> HERE ARE MY REASONS
> ...


well said.


----------



## jaccpott (Sep 21, 2004)

jaccpott Today, 11:50 AM | | Post #38 

QUOTE(THA LIFE @ Nov 20 2006, 10:50 PM) 
We will like to thank everyone who attended the Mega Peace Fest Concert And Car show with your participation we were able to show unity within a positive atmosphere. we do apologize but we reached capacity at a fast rate and we thank you for your patience and undestanding next year we advise everyone to arive early. we would like to congratulate Bowtie Conection for winning best of show much props to Mr. Kennedy and his crew who came strong. we will like to also congratulate Mr. Dolemite for winning the lowrider equipped with kool aid hydraulics and lets not forget all you first place winners especially the young lady with the raider bike man that bike was off the hook. we would also like to thank Mr. Ralph with lowrider magazine and all other meadia outlets for attending. and let's not forget the National Lowrider Association for their hard work and volunteer help along with adelant Compton College and the city Of Compton. and we thank all of you for attending and wittnesing a positive change to the lowrider industry i am new to this industry but i am still learning we all witnessed what can be accomplished. we do strongly apologize for not having the second and third place certificates on hand but there was a mis print on the plates and we did not want to give you something that was damaged or did not represent the fineness that all our participants deserved. we hoped you enjoyed the firework show and live concert which was off the hook especially Rolls Royce and Tierra and the carnival for the youngsters. i would just like to give props to Ms. Terresa of Dedicated Ryders C.C. for representing the ladies in the hop contest she showed off winning the first lady hop contest trophy. We would Like To Also Thank the Majestic's, SouthSide, City II City, My Way, Beach City, Original Ryders, Dukes, Pharoes, Individuals, Damu Ryders, Kool Aid Hydraulics, Diamond Touch, Ghetto Boys, Comptons Finest, and all other street ryder that came out to show their support. we would like for the presidents of all clubs who participated to contact us for their certificates for participation. we do still have some first place trophies that were not claimed if this is you please contact us at.

Fired Up Records And Entertainment
(310)632-5674
[email protected]


YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD BE BETTER THAN ANY APOLOGY OR THANKS IS FOR WHO EVER GAVE THIS SHOW TO GIVE US OUR MONEY BACK!!! NOW YOUR JUDGES ARE ON HERE SAYING THAT THEY QUIT JUDGING AND YOU GUYS JUST BASICALLY PICKED WHO YOU THOUGHT OR WANTED TO WIN AND THAT IS BULLSHIT!!! I PAID MY MONEY AND I DESERVED A FAIR SHOT AT WINNING AND I DIDNT GET THAT NOT TO MENTION THE FACT THAT YOU DIDNT EVEN HAVE TROPHIES FOR THE CARS YOU DID PICK TO WIN SO I WANT A FULL REFUND FOR THE SHOW AND FOR THE FOOD I SHITTED OUT 20 MINUTES AFTER I ATE IT. THAT SHIT WAS GARBAGE!!! AND WHILE YOUR AT IT HOW ABOUT YOU PAY ME BACK FOR THE GAS I USED UP GETTING TO THAT PIECE OF SHIT SHOW!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Nov 22 2006, 12:54 PM~6617992
> *jaccpott  Today, 11:50 AM    |    | Post #38
> 
> SHOW RYDER
> ...


amen


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 22 2006, 11:02 AM~6617086
> *I SAW YOU WALKING AROUND WITH OSCAR,,,,BUT IT WAS SO CRAMMED UP IN THERE ,I COULDNT GET TO YOU,,,,,,,,,,,ME AND A FEW HOMIES PACKED OUR SHIT AND LEFT,,,,IT WAS TO  FUCKEN HOT :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


LMAO pinche rich mamon your ass was just sitting there and never wantd to get up:roflmao: :biggrin: but ya homie maybe next time


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 22 2006, 02:15 PM~6618779
> *LMAO pinche rich mamon your ass was just sitting there  and never wantd to get up:roflmao: :biggrin: but ya homie maybe next time
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 22 2006, 03:15 PM~6618779
> *LMAO pinche rich mamon your ass was just sitting there  and never wantd to get up:roflmao: :biggrin: but ya homie maybe next time
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jaccpott_@Nov 22 2006, 11:54 AM~6617992
> *jaccpott  Today, 11:50 AM    |    | Post #38
> 
> QUOTE(THA LIFE @ Nov 20 2006, 10:50 PM)
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i heard alot of people got diareah from those nasty sour cream burritos


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 i got from that 3 dollar soda


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD THING I DIDNT GO :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 22 2006, 03:58 PM~6619141
> *GOOD THING I DIDNT GO :uh:
> *


dam you missed out.


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

BEWARE ANY FLYER THAT HAS "CONCERT & CAR SHOW" ON IT USUALLY MEANS "CONCERT". SAME STUFF HAPPENS IN DALLAS CAR SHOWS ARE JUST CONCERTS AND THE PROMOTORS COULD CARE LESS ABOUT THE RYDERS. THEY MAKE THEIR MONEY OFF THE KIDS THAT WANT TO SEE A CONCERT THEN JAM PACK THEM INTO SMALL ARENAS WHERE THE SPECTATORS AND THE RIDES DONT FIT. :uh:


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fired Up Records_@Nov 21 2006, 04:09 PM~6612514
> *On Behalf of Fired Up Records we do apologize to everyone for the mix up with the judging we are the promoters of the event which we do look for judges to get involved from the outside. I am new to the community of lowriding and i saw it as a good way to bring everyone together as a family and show the positive side of lowriding. I did make a mistake in the judging area and as the owner i will stand up to my mistake and back up what was promised in no way am i trying to defraud or take anything away from those involved but their were issues with the printing of trophies and certificates that prevented us from getting them to you because you deserve the best not something with mistakes on them. as for as the people getting in after cut off time we tried to accomodate them due to the long distance of travel and time waiting in line but we still had to cut off about 300 plus cars because we were just overwhelmed this problem will be corrected and we will be better prepared for next year we are still learning and growing by making things better. this is our show which includes you because you participated with us this show was about unity and having a great time and we met that goal. we do invite anyone who will like to be a judge at next years event to step up and we will have you involved so their won't be another mistake if possible because no one is perfect even though we would like to think so. we are all qucik to point fingers but i will be the first to apologize and abmit to my mistake. anyone missing a trophy or anything promised to them if it is legit contact us and you will get it. we still have un claimed 1st place trophies. we want to keep everyone happy so they can continue to enjoy themselves. at no point did we intentially try to harm or defraud anyone and i stand by my word S. Mohamed Owner Of Fired Up Records And Entertainment. our goal is family unity first now i ask you was that met. the rest can be fixed which we are in the process of doing now. fill free to contact us at any time for any reason if we are not in leave a message and we will get back to you. we do need judges for next years show if you would like to get involved and you think you can make it better let us know. everyone who won a prize received it and we will make sure everyone else will receive their trophies and certificates.
> Bowtie was our best of show winner and Mr. Dolemite won the lowrider along with the winners of the hop categories.
> 
> ...


YOU CAN SAY WHAT EVER YOU WONT BUT FOR THE LOWRIDER POSITIVE SIDE YOU DID NOT DO IT BECAUSE IF YOU DID THE PRICE WOULDN'T BE SO MUCH AND AT LEST YOU WOULD OF LET US (THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY)TAKE OUR COOLER'S SO WE CAN HAVE SOME WATER,SODAS AND SOME SNACKS FOR OUR KIDS LIKE OTHER SHOW'S DO IT? I GUESS WE JUST HAVE TO STICK WITH OUR WON GO THE THE SHOW THAT CAR CLUBS THROUGH THOSE SHOW ARE REALLY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BECAUSE PROMOTERS ARE JUST FOR THE MONEY. HINT: OUTRAGES REGISTRATION,ENTRANCE & YOU CANT TAKE NOTHING IN>>>YOU THING ABOUT IT<<<<<<<


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

mohamid whats the results of the winners did i place?


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WHO EVER IS OWED MONEY OR TROPHYS GET AT MOHAMED UP AT FIRED UP RECORDS.........

NOT ME......

IM IN THE SAME BOAT AS YOU GUYS...

NEVA AGAIN WILL I PROMOTE ANYTHING FOR FIRED UP RECORDS....

I AM A RIDA MY SELF AND THE WHOLE SHIT WAS FUCCED UP..FROM THROWING OUT PEOPLES FOOD AND WATER... THATS A JEW MOVE...

SORRY GUYS FOR PROMOTING THIS BULLSHIT EVENT......

THIS EVENT BROKE MY POCKETS THAT DAY AND GOT ME ON A SERIOUS GRIND NOW , FROM ALL MY TIME WASTED....

ANYONE GOT PROBS WIT ME IM ON THE HANGOUT ERR SUNDAY... I AINT HARD TO FIND !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

wow...hmm..


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

If this was truly contracted as an "official lowrider magazine sanctioned event", then why did they not provide assistance with the judges,judging sheets,classifying the vehicles,etc........
Sanctioning anothers event means that you approve of and support how the sanctionees competition criteria is handled and should have actually KEPT something like this from happening instead !!!!! So then your saying that LRM "approved" of the way things were handled apparrently......???? 
If it was actually officially sanctioned then LRM is also responsible for the shows outcome as well !!!!!!!!!


MS


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Nov 30 2006, 03:22 AM~6665107
> *If this was truly contracted as an "official lowrider magazine sanctioned event", then why did they not provide assistance with the judges,judging sheets,classifying the vehicles,etc........
> Sanctioning anothers event means that you approve of and support how the sanctionees competition criteria is handled and should have actually KEPT something like this from happening instead !!!!! So then your saying that LRM "approved" of the way things were handled apparrently......????
> If it was actually officially sanctioned then LRM is also responsible for the shows outcome as well !!!!!!!!!
> ...


 NOW THAT IS SO TRUE...

SANCTIONED IT WAS NOT.....

WHO EVER WON ... I HEARD FIRED UP GOT THE TROPHYS..... GET AT THEM...


----------



## enrique santana jr (Jul 31, 2006)

:machinegun: this even't was good until the end. The staff began to fall apart and hide playing B-S games.... "we forgot 2nd place trophies - we have B-S certificates for 3rd place but if you won ,you have to get our info and call us "
Fuck that show the original flyers said "$5,000.00 in prizes......WHERE!!!,or is that why Mohamed was hiding inside his van while he had everyone else waiting next another van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Fuck that kind of bullshit show! :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 23 2006, 12:08 PM~6624486
> *WHO EVER IS OWED MONEY OR TROPHYS GET AT MOHAMED UP AT FIRED UP RECORDS.........
> 
> NOT ME......
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds fishy.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 8 2006, 01:43 PM~6723606
> *Sounds fishy.
> *


THEY TOOK THE MONEY & FUCKED EVERY 1 WITH THAT BULLSHIT SHOW .....


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Owned


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how can we get our money back.


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 8 2006, 02:47 PM~6723637
> *THEY TOOK THE MONEY & FUCKED EVERY 1 WITH THAT BULLSHIT SHOW .....
> *


WE ALL SHOULD KNOW THAT PROMOTERS ARE NOT THERE TO SUPPORT C.C CLUBS OR BIKE CLUBS THEY ARE THERE TO MAKE MONEY.....OFF THE CLUBS BUT NO MORE WE WILL NEVER GO TO A PROMOTIVE SHOW AND REMEMBER WITH OUT CLUBS,... NO MONEY FOR THEM?.......P.S THE BEST SHOWS ARE THE ONE THROWN BY OTHER CLUBS...THIS IS WAY: DONT HAVE TO PUT UP WITH F%?!-UP RENTA COPS,JUDGING MAY NOT ALWAY BE FAR BUT IT'S BETTER THEN THAT SHOW WAS AND OF CURSE WE CAN TAKE OUR COOLERS FOR OUR LIL ONE'S IN TO THE SHOW.......AND YES FOR OUR MEN'S SPACIAL DRINK'S TOO? >>>>>>NEVER NEVER NAVER AGAIN<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 8 2006, 01:47 PM~6723637
> *THEY TOOK THE MONEY & FUCKED EVERY 1 WITH THAT BULLSHIT SHOW .....
> *



DAM THAS KINNA FUCKED UP YOU WOULD THINK HE WOULDA WENT AND EDITED THAT PART OUT THE VIDEO KNOWIN HOW MUCH RIDERZ WERE ON HERE POINTIN OUT ALL THE B.S. THAT WENT DOWN AT THAT SHOW. LIKE THEY SAY THE TRUTH COMES OUT SOONER OR LATER


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

OHHH SHIT


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

YOU TELL THEM P.C :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 8 2006, 08:47 PM~6723637
> *THEY TOOK THE MONEY & FUCKED EVERY 1 WITH THAT BULLSHIT SHOW .....
> *


they sure did, 
tossed peoples food out and did what ever they could to make a dollar off ya.

i will never support that even again.

some people are only in it for the money :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 8 2006, 03:55 PM~6724842
> *they sure did,
> tossed peoples food out and did what ever they could to make a dollar off ya.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

seriously fuck these people all day that burnt us but all in all you motha fuckas went just like me we couls have left but we didnt so there 30 dolla loss oh fucken well.............but fuck its over and muthafuckas are still bitching, just my 2 i will never go again fuck this show im assed out on 30 dollas SO FUCKEN WHAT MAN UP AND STOP WHINING


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

Can you post pics from the show here, thanks...

Lowrider pics


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The compton college show has been going on for several years now and it's allways been good. I won one of my first trophys there. BUT, I have never heard of this paticular promotor and I don't remember the promoters from yesteryear.

Obviously, this guys rep has gone to shit because of this. So the buck stops there. he won't make any more money of of Lowriding...not from us anyway.

In the future, we need to be more responsible. We need to ask question before hand. Also, while at the show, clubs should have a meeting and take so kind of action if they see shit like this going down.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

boooo fired up records suck


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Is it possible that all the money that Mohammed made is for his 1966 impala wagon that he is restoring? If you guys did not know,I went to register in person and he personally showed me his project,he said it was sitting for a while and that it would be out real soon.What do you guys think? :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

he sent me a message telling me to take my concerns directly to him insted of posting negative about the show i did and he never responded what a punk ass


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 8 2006, 07:38 PM~6726159
> *seriously fuck these people all day that burnt us but all in all you motha fuckas went just like me we couls have left but we didnt so there 30 dolla loss oh fucken well.............but fuck its over and muthafuckas are still bitching, just my 2 i will never go again fuck this show im assed out on 30 dollas SO FUCKEN WHAT MAN UP AND STOP WHINING
> *



*AIN'T NO 1 BITCHING & WHINING , & YOU KNOW I'M A MAN ABOUT MY SHIT !!!!!*

I WAS JUST POSTING THE FACT THAT THIS DUDE BEEN LIEING TO US 
THE WHOLE TIME TO TRY & KEEP HIS NAME CLEAN .


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

wow, this is some shit  there were a lot of cars on that show. All for money huh? Thats some dirty shit, well someone's gonna have some $$$ for Christmas :angry:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

wow


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WE AINT NEVER GONNA LET THEM PROMOTE THERE SHOWS ON LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------

